
Software Freedom After Trump - BuuQu9hu
https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2016/dec/29/software-freedom-after-trump/
======
generj
The author seems to have neglected to put any link between Trump's election
and a threat to software freedom within the article. Instead I see an appeal
for donations

I'm all for many of the aims listed in the article, but I find them tangential
at best towards negative results of the election barring other evidence which
was not presented. Diversity being under attack is about the only item which
has any real validity in this list so far as I can tell. Even that isn't a
direct attack on free software.

